# Vizio Will Release a Reference Line of UHD-TVs, Kicks 3D to the Curb



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Vizio is making a move. 

The long time manufacturer of solid Hi-Def televisions traditionally offered at reasonable prices recently revealed they are shedding some weight for their Ultra Hi-Def (UHD) lines while taking a crack at the high end market. Interestingly (but, perhaps, not surprisingly) Vizio’s weight loss will come at the expense of the industry’s old darling: 3D; they are abandoning support of 3D for their 2014 UHD model year. For those of you that have been following tech news, that announcement probably isn’t a huge shock. 3D is exiting stage right as UHD is being ushered in as the new star of the show. Vizio is going to stick with LCD technology; they ditched plasma technology almost 4 years ago and haven’t given any indications they’re making a run at OLED this year. 








Earlier this month, Vizio unveiled their plans for a four pronged attack of stylish and good looking display lineups; here’s a quick preview from the top down. The top-of-the-line UHD “Reference Series” will be available in a range of sizes up to...(are you sitting down?) a whopping 120-inches. The entire series is built around a V6 processor that features a quad-core graphics processing unit, a dual core central processor, and other built in technologies that can process over 1 billion pixels per second and upscale 1080p content. The displays feature 800 nit ultra bright backlighting and 384 active LED zones with specialized pixel tuning for contrast control and deep black levels. Throw-in 10-bit color, the ability to auto adjust for frame rates (films can be watched in native 24fps), a 120 frame per second mode for gaming, and a built-in 5.1 sound bar with a wireless sub...and it is looking like Vizio is swinging for the fences. Vizio hasn’t released any pricing information on the Reference Series, but likely will by March.

Vizio’s next lineup of UHD televisions is dubbed the “P-Series.” It features 50, 55, 60, 65, and 70-inch screen sizes. Obviously, the P-Series is lacking some of the larger sizes we’re likely guaranteed to see in the Reference Series. It’s also lacking the Reference Series’ integrated soundbar and subwoofer. The P-series also has fewer active LED zones, with only 64 (however, Vizio says the contrast ratio will still land in the 50 million to 1 range). Many of the other features, such as the processors, adjustable frame rates, 120fps gaming rate, are the same. The best feature of the P-Series is it’s MSRP pricing (perhaps “P” stands for pricing?), which starts at $999 for the 50-inch set and ranging to $2,600 for the 70-inch set. Vizio hasn’t released availability information yet.

Vizio is offering two lines of standard HDTVs: the M-Series and E-Series. Styling-wise, the P and M series share similar characteristics with rounded edges and slick rectangular stands (the P -Series has a black bezel while the M-Series is silver). While attractive, the E-Series is less edgy and aggressive. The M-series features larger screen sizes from 50 to 80-inches while the E-Series tops-out at 70-inches. Spec-wise, the M-series is more attractive, sporting 32 Active LED backlighting zones, active pixel tuning, a 10:000:1 contrast ratio, 4 HDMI ports, a faster (240Hz) refresh rate, built-in wireless streaming capabilities, and 3D capabilities. Pricing for the M-Series ranges from $799 (50-inches) to $3,999 (80-inches) while the E-Series goes from $679 (50-inches) to $1,699 (70-inches). These sets are available for purchase now.

_Image Credit: Vizio_


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good to see them beginning to ditch 3D! I have watched many 3D movies both in people's theaters and at the theaters (most recent was Hobbit 2 in Imax 3D) and have yet to be impressed. The 3D glasses take the luster out of the pictures and are annoying. Give me a solid, bright, vivid 2D picture any day over 3D.

It'll be interesting to see how these new Visio UHD's stack up against the likes of Samsung and Panasonic both in price and quality. Great time to be looking for a new TV this year 

Oh, and that Visio in the picture looks very nice!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting that they are not supporting 3D in this set, at this point I can't imagine that the technology really adds any significant cost to the set but not having it might turn off the people that already have a considerable library of 3D movies.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> Good to see them beginning to ditch 3D! I have watched many 3D movies both in people's theaters and at the theaters (most recent was Hobbit 2 in Imax 3D) and have yet to be impressed. The 3D glasses take the luster out of the pictures and are annoying. Give me a solid, bright, vivid 2D picture any day over 3D.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how these new Visio UHD's stack up against the likes of Samsung and Panasonic both in price and quality. Great time to be looking for a new TV this year
> 
> Oh, and that Visio in the picture looks very nice!


The pictured set is one of their Reference displays... they are definitely VERY attractive looking sets. The P-series has a more rectangular base and a slightly different color scheme.

I happen to agree with your assessment of 3D, although I'm guessing that we'll see it return in a few years once 4K is sorted out and the industry is looking to add more selling points.

Good luck in your display search... many of these displays will be hitting the market in March/April. Just enough time to give you plenty of time to do your research!:T


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> The pictured set is one of their Reference displays... they are definitely VERY attractive looking sets. The P-series has a more rectangular base and a slightly different color scheme.
> 
> I happen to agree with your assessment of 3D, although I'm guessing that we'll see it return in a few years once 4K is sorted out and the industry is looking to add more selling points.
> 
> Good luck in your display search... many of these displays will be hitting the market in March/April. Just enough time to give you plenty of time to do your research!:T


I agree, specifically about 3D coming back for marketing/$$$ reasons. They've hyped the technology but it really doesn't add anything to the film and becomes more of a distraction. But that's probably getting OT too much 

I'll definitely be taking a look at these and the other UHD's this year, looking to go 70-80" in the basement where this would go.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep up the good work UHD TV product companies! The more you make, the larger you make, the sooner 4K projector prices will fall to a reasonable price.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't particularly care about 3D and am not even sure if I own any 3d blurays...but the pricing of the "P" series displays is very attractive. Hopefully other manufacturers bring their prices down too, even though I am not opposed to buying a Vizio


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would be interested in the reviews once this unit is available for the public.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

The 120hz for gaming is interesting I guess that's mostly for people hoooking up there pc or the new steam machines would be perfect if you splurge for some huge graphics cards. I believe the xbox one and ps4 limit there games to 60hz and some of them actually still run at 30hz that are more graphic intensive. Once they get used to the hardware they can hopefully squeeze more out of it cause a 30hz shooter can be pretty noticeable.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

Did it not present at the show that they had some awesome OLED I saw on the wall, like 33K or was that another company. Confused now. I almost did plop down, not yet in my listing of the 80" Visio, but like most, we have a pass down for new every two years and I will just steal a 65 from the living room now. Save for the UHD myself.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Shanty said:


> Did it not present at the show that they had some awesome OLED I saw on the wall, like 33K or was that another company. Confused now. I almost did plop down, not yet in my listing of the 80" Visio, but like most, we have a pass down for new every two years and I will just steal a 65 from the living room now. Save for the UHD myself.


Perhaps Vizio showed some type of prototype. Nevertheless, for 2014, they aren't bringing any OLED based TVs to market.


----------



## Shanty (Jan 23, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Perhaps Vizio showed some type of prototype. Nevertheless, for 2014, they aren't bringing any OLED based TVs to market.


I was trying to check my history, I know it was a video and I probably am wrong. But it was 108" Ah, my email, I emailed who it was and said $33K and you offering a two year ( SAMSUNG, YES I WAS WRONG) warranty. The reply was one Year warranty. I referred her to their link. 33K, I want 5 years and squaretrade on top of that. Thank you for correcting Me, I will find it now....Thanks again!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Vizio certainly has scored big with me for longevity of their products. I still have my very 1st 32" LCD from Vizio purchased about 7 years ago doing time as a PC monitor. I wouldn't mind getting into a new Vizio +80" UHD set when the prices are more reasonable.


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

my vizio is about 4 years old and can't tell a difference from the day I bought it.


----------



## Khahhsounds (Feb 2, 2014)

I would be interested in how much it costs to implement 3d. From what I have read, the additional resolution removes some of the problems that affected 3d in HD sets. Increased brightness for one, resolution the other. 3d in a 4k set displays a HD (1920x1080) picture to each eye, thus eliminating one of the detractors that may have caused 3d to not be embraced by all. I am not a huge admirer of 3d, but 4K might be the technology that it needed to be something of first consideration instead of a new button to push.

What do you think?


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed, also the curved ones supposedly will help that as well though I haven't seen one personally. Also for 3d depending on the type a higher refresh rate is very important. Some of the 4k displays have lower refresh rates than the traditional ones, more so in the PC panel market as they are using IPS panels instead of the newer TN ones that are brighter but have slower refresh rates so far. Which to me 3d gaming has more appeal than 3d movies. 60hz is the most common. Sadly you can't even get a decent 2550x1440 display without paying 750$ most are closer to 1,000$ not counting the cheap rejected b list panels out of Taiwan that have no warranty that continually sell on ebay. 

As for the 4k tv's I have seen 240 as well as 120 I don't know enough about tv's to be honest to know why there is such a huge difference in refresh rates but one of my guess is no graphics card can output 4k at those high of rates anyway. I wonder if the 240 is just for scaling down 120 in 3d which makes more view able sense otherwise 240 seems like overkill.


----------

